# 90 maxima dies on decleration



## RJ7630 (Jan 14, 2006)

I changed it all out, rotor, cap, wires, plugs, but its been a couple of years.


----------



## RJ7630 (Jan 14, 2006)

I have a 90 maxima that has taken to dying when I declerate for a stop. It happens only intermittently and only after car is warmed up. I'm thinking it is likely a fuel pressure issue, maybe a blocked fuel pump intake or weak fuel pressure. The car has 215,000 on it. anybody out there have experience with type of problem?

Should have also added that the first couple of times this happened, it started right back up and ran fine again. The last time, it did not start immediately, but after a few minutes it did restart and then ran fine all the way home.


----------



## MyGreenMax94 (Dec 17, 2005)

How long has it been since you tuned it up???


----------

